# Dumb LinkedIN Recruiter Email of the day thread...



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been exchanging emails with a not so bright recruiter on LI and he said he had a position "perfect for my background" and then when he sends me the job descriptions its obviously  for a traffic engineering position where I am more of a roadway / construction person - So I try and tell him that role isn't for me..

this is the last response..  made me LOL in a meeting this am..


----------



## Voomie (Aug 3, 2017)

Most recruiters are worthless and rarely lead to landing a job. Where was this position?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 3, 2017)

I still get emails about a perfect job opportunity all the time.  They're always for some sort of electrical distribution position.  All because I worked for 6 months for Cinergy designing the sites for new substations.  The closest I can to any kind of electrical work was figuring out the weight of all the equipment that was being installed so concrete pads.would be in the right places.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2017)

About half the ones I get are for some short term contract half way across the country from me, for a mechanical designer (associates degree).  They see I have experience with ProE (which I guess is pretty rare these days) and reach out to me.  The other 45% I get are for insurance agent positions. I can only imagine that is because I am a Patent Agent, and they're just keyword searching for agents.  No, I'm not moving to Illinois.  No, I don't want to sell insurance.  Ever.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> The closest I can to any kind of electrical work was figuring out the weight of all the equipment that was being installed so concrete pads.would be in the right places.


220? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2017)

Had one message me a couple weeks ago with a "perfect opportunity". Would have been about a 30% pay raise and bump in title (senior civil to principal engineer). I asked for more information and found out it was with a firm that is falling apart and I would be the the closest thing to a Chartered Engineer (PE) they would have (I'm still about a year away from being registered here in NZ). A couple of the guys that recently joined my company (sit next to me) had come from there and instantly knew which person this position was replacing. That was enough for me to say "nope, I'm good".


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> 220? :dunno:


... 221 ... whatever it takes.


----------



## User1 (Aug 4, 2017)

I am forever getting EMAILS (where are they finding my email!!) about ME positions that they think i have friends (HA!) that might be interested in..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I am forever getting EMAILS (where are they finding my email!!) about ME positions that they think i have friends (HA!) that might be interested in..


You know you can create an email rule to handle all those, right?


----------



## User1 (Aug 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You know you can create an email rule to handle all those, right?


I'm sure there is but IDUNNO things.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

It just seems like most of them don't even read your profile before the send an "inmail" here is a funny exchange from a few months ago..


----------



## Dleg (Aug 4, 2017)

Was he looking for someone to mow his lawn?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2017)

I suppose, I opted to not continue the conversation...


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Aug 5, 2017)

Unless the email seems personalized,  I usually ignore them. Let them talk to the other countless people who have the few keywords on their profile. If they spend no time to type an email to me, why should I waste my time responding when they most likely won't even read it.


----------



## Exengineer (Aug 6, 2017)

Ever had a recruiter say "So you're an engineer, how would you like to drive trains across the U.S. for BNSF Railway?"


----------



## Voomie (Aug 7, 2017)

I hope that was a bad joke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 1, 2017)

Do I want to work in the pulp and paper industry? Apparently I'm perfectly qualified!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 1, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Do I want to work in the pulp and paper industry? Apparently I'm perfectly qualified!


If they are actually looking for a structural engineer then you probably are qualified. I know it's not as "sexy" as architectural engineering, but you can (and do) make much more money in the industrial segment if you're willing to make the leap. I did many moons ago and have never looked back.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Sep 1, 2017)

And if you don't mind the smell. My father in law worked at a paper mill his whole life. Says it smells like money. I disagree...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2017)

my FIL said the same thing about Chicken Plants.. (smelled like money) people gotta eat..


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 1, 2017)

Haha! It would involve me moving to Washington. I'm not trying to leave where I am right now. Also, it reminds me of Ticonderoga... Which always smelled awful when driving through it, because of the paper mill I think!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 3, 2017)

There are a few cattle feed lots across Colorado. Lots of money smell there...


----------



## User1 (Sep 4, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Haha! It would involve me moving to Washington. I'm not trying to leave where I am right now. Also, it reminds me of Ticonderoga... Which always smelled awful when driving through it, because of the paper mill I think!


Washington is the best!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Washington is the best!


Well, the half east of the Cascades is anyway.


----------



## User1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Well, the half east of the Cascades is anyway.


rude.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> rude.


I grew up on the Peninsula. Went to college for two years in Seattle, lived in Woodinville and Duvall for three years, and now live in the Spokane area.  It's better over here by miles.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I grew up on the Peninsula. Went to college for two years in Seattle, lived in *Woodinville* and Duvall for three years, and now live in the Spokane area.  It's better over here by miles.


It's okay, @knight1fox3. I found this one on my own.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 8, 2017)

I was led to believe that D.C. was a swamp in need of draining.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I was led to believe that D.C. was a swamp in need of draining.


It was drained. He just forgot to tell us the part where he refilled it with raw sewage.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2018)

nice try Sauron, nice try....


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 16, 2018)

Reminds me of the other day, when a text I received said "Snoke" instead of "smoke".


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2018)

so it appears the latest LI annoyance is having "Financial Advisors" using LI to solicit business.. annoying!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I got a LinkedIn recruiter message in German for a structural engineer position in Freiburg! A recruiter after my own heart.

:wub:


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I got a LinkedIn recruiter message in German for a structural engineer position in *Freiburg*! A recruiter after my own heart.
> 
> :wub:


Is that not a Futurama celebrity couple name?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 10, 2018)

csb said:


> Is that not a Futurama celebrity couple name?


You'd have to confirm with someone who watches Futurama.


----------



## csb (Apr 10, 2018)

@knight1fox3 - can you help me out with my nerd reference?


----------



## khadijah (May 9, 2018)

Exengineer said:


> Ever had a recruiter say "So you're an engineer, how would you like to drive trains across the U.S. for BNSF Railway?"
> 
> View attachment 9939


LOL I finally got one. Recruiter from CN wants me to join their Management Trainee Program. Too laughable. I sad cry


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2018)

Received a recruiter phone call today. Nothing particularly out of the ordinary...except I don't have my phone number listed on my profile.  When I asked him how he got my number, he said his company uses a software that will do public records searches based on information on Linked In. He said, "It's scary how much information is out there in the public areas, huh?"

I hung up on him.


----------



## User1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Received a recruiter phone call today. Nothing particularly out of the ordinary...except I don't have my phone number listed on my profile.  When I asked him how he got my number, he said his company uses a software that will do public records searches based on information on Linked In. He said, "It's scary how much information is out there in the public areas, huh?"
> 
> I hung up on him.


i got a text that said "did you get my email about x job at x?" 

i was like who dis? 

this is x from x i am contacting you (insert copy paste dialogue here about a great company)

how did you get my information?

I don't know how our system works but you must have your information posted somewhere 

um, i'm not interested and take me off your contact list.


----------



## canadagoose (Jun 25, 2018)

Have you guys ever met one of those people?  Were they weird?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## canadagoose (Jun 26, 2018)

I mean that weird tall asian chick pushing her wedding ring forward.  lol u think ur hot?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Aug 8, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Received a recruiter phone call today. Nothing particularly out of the ordinary...except I don't have my phone number listed on my profile.  When I asked him how he got my number, he said his company uses a software that will do public records searches based on information on Linked In. He said, "It's scary how much information is out there in the public areas, huh?"
> 
> I hung up on him.


It's very annoying and unprofessional.  Especially when in a small office and you have to explain to boss why recruiters are contacting you.


----------



## P-E (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi


----------



## Dleg (Aug 31, 2018)

Any of you guys been recruited as a Chinese Spy through LinkedIn yet?

This is actually a very interesting article. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-linkedin-china-espionage-exclusive/exclusive-u-s-accuses-china-of-super-aggressive-spy-campaign-on-linkedin-idUSKCN1LG15Y?il=0


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2018)

Nothing I've noticed.  I must not be a target since the Chinese already copied our plant design.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 17, 2018)

I had some lady texting me asking if I was interested in a position.  She didn't introduce herself or her company and when I asked who she was, she referred to an old voicemail she left months ago.  I told her I was not interested and to stop contacting me over text messages.  Talk about unprofessional.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2018)

That would be pretty unacceptable in my book.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2018)

I have only had a few jump straight to text, but the LinkedIn messenger is running full bore - (this must be what its like to be a pretty girl on instagram)

one of my recent favorites!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2018)

Ah, but the few existing books are so enticing!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2018)

I asked her if I just buy the books and then just open up a shop?

Like is this a self help course? Or are Books actual insurance businesses for sale??

She has not responded yet - I wish I had time to respond to all of these and just drag them all out for a very long time.. sucks they always want to talk on the phone!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2018)

So when should we start referring to you as Ned Ryerson?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 13, 2018)

It seems that nearly every recruiter in the history of ever is unacquainted with the function that adjectives play in the English language. No, I don't want to consider being an _INSURANCE_ Agent, just because I am a _PATENT_ Agent and for the same reason I am not interested in driving _TRAINS_ as a licensed _MECHANICAL_ Engineer. Although the prospect of driving a train, even as a mechanical engineer seems infinitely more enjoyable.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2018)

I have started telling them I only accept connections from "executive recruiters"


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 14, 2018)

"Do you know much about... um... A-N-S-I pumps?" - ANSI pumps.  Yes.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 14, 2018)

Got a message today from a recruiter thanking me for submitting my resume and for my interest in their company. The problem is that I haven't sent out a resume in well over a year and I have no clue how she received it.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> Got a message today from a recruiter thanking me for submitting my resume and for my interest in their company. The problem is that I haven't sent out a resume in well over a year and I have no clue how she received it.


Damn, you're good.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 14, 2018)

csb said:


> Damn, you're good.


You're not the first lady to tell me that.


----------



## User1 (Nov 19, 2018)

I get that networking is the point of linkedin but I'm so tired of being nice and responding that i'm not interested (vs ignoring) and then they're like oh come to think of it (like they've never had this thought ever before!) do you know anybody who may be interested?


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2018)

LinkedIn is for dating.  If the recruiter isn't hot, just delete the messages.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

I just never reply to the phishing emails about a great opportunity - so don't feel bad about ignoring as they are probably blasting the same email to 1000 people..

I was in a mood last week and a headhunter emailed me about a construction gig for an "award winning" contractor - I just replied asking "what types of awards did they win?" - no response as of yet!


----------



## csb (Nov 19, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> I just never reply to the phishing emails about a great opportunity - so don't feel bad about ignoring as they are probably blasting the same email to 1000 people..
> 
> I was in a mood last week and a headhunter emailed me about a construction gig for an "award winning" contractor - I just replied asking "what types of awards did they win?" - no response as of yet!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2018)

if he sends me that photo I will call him back!


----------



## Bot-Man (Nov 19, 2018)

csb said:


>


Frage-eeeh-lay


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2018)

"Hi leggo,


I saw your profile on Linkedin - nice looking background.  We have a full-time opportunity with an engineering firm looking to hire an experienced Licensed Civil Engineer.  The role will include planning and devising the construction of different structures and facilities such as buildings, bridges, roadways and railways, retaining walls,, etc.  They're site work is designed to reduce pollution and the latest green materials are used on all projects.
 
Our client is a full service engineering company serving all of California specializing in Civil and Structural Engineering, Septic System Planning, Land Surveying, Permit Assistance and Violation Resolution.  They're a fun group with company parties, client appreciation events, lunch gatherings and every other Friday off!  
Can we have a call?

Clay"
 
But then I could be kind of like @tj_PE!! Every other Friday off and all. Too bad the locations are 1.5 hours north of me and 2 hours south of me... No traffic!


----------



## User1 (Jan 7, 2019)

I got a non-pushy email from a recruiter that just asked if i was interested in looking. 

when i said i was happy for right now, he told me to keep crushing it and he'll check in again in a while. 

i like it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2019)

I wonder if they still get 20% of your salary as commission?


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I got a non-pushy email from a recruiter that just asked if i was interested in looking.
> 
> when i said i was happy for right now, he told me to *keep crushing it* and he'll check in again in a while.
> 
> i like it.


So you changed your linkedin profile picture to be the same as here?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 8, 2019)

I got a call at 6:10 am today from a recruiter. Fun times. I should additionally note that the job was for a 6 month contract that would require relocation.


----------



## csb (Jan 15, 2019)

Cleaning up my LinkedIn connections- three of my connections are now deceased. Do you think they'll help me network on the other side?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2019)

When you are scrolling through the list of "possible connections" on LI and find a job title you wish you had


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone want to design some brides?


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2020)

Is there a Russian online builder tool for that?


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't have one particular message that is dumb, but I do have a couple hundred. I specifically put in my bio that I'm not interested in SCADA jobs, and I do not have SCADA listed as a job I'm interested in for recruiters. Yet, at least 2-3 times a week I receive a message from recruiters saying "Hey, we like your background for this SCADA position."

If they don't take the time to actually read my profile, they're not getting a response.


----------



## bwin12 (Sep 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone want to design some brides?
> 
> View attachment 18739


I will bet money this is Lawrence Construction. Also, I am connected to Megan and she did not reach out to me. Frankly, I have no idea why I am connected her. Not a damn clue. 

My personal favorite is when a recruiter calls you about your own job. I was estimating at the airport and none of the staff augmentation entities could find estimators. Luckily it wasn't a deal where I was being replaced, but damn, read the profile. You didn't even have to go that far down.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol I’ll send you a pm- I guess I shouldn’t have posted her name- small world -


----------



## chriswebber (Jul 21, 2021)

I had some woman messaging me inquiring as to whether I was keen on a position. She didn't present herself or her organization and when I asked what her identity was, she alluded to an old voice message she left months prior. I disclosed to her I was not intrigued and to quit reaching me over instant messages. Talk about amateurish.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 21, 2021)

Dleg said:


> Any of you guys been recruited as a Chinese Spy through LinkedIn yet?
> 
> This is actually a very interesting article.
> 
> Exclusive: U.S. accuses China of `super aggressive` spy campaign on...


Back when I worked for a federal government contractor, yes. This happens


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jul 21, 2021)

I completely agree with everything said here, but I will say not all recruiters are bad. I got my current job via a local recruiter who contacted me through LinkedIn. It actually was a perfect fit for me.
But relevant jobs are probably like 1% of total recruiter spam I get.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 21, 2021)

Agreed, I got my current job through a recruiter too.

But then on the other hand, another recruiter sent me a message on LinkedIn that apparently I never saw (I honestly don’t check my LinkedIn that often), and so she took up the gumption to call my office and one of our admin transferred her to me! Maybe this happens to people all of the time, but not me that much, and I was pretty aghast that she called in the middle of the afternoon on a workday. And apparently she thought I was well qualified to be a co-director of something or other? I had to shut her up pretty quickly.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 16, 2021)

It's not specific to recruiters, but @bestoflinkedin on IG is pretty funny. They highlight some of the best (worst?) posts on LinkedIn. It's really hard to believe some of the content people put out to the public.


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2021)

I connected to someone from Wejo because I thought she was connected to a project I'm working on. She sends me a message and I ignore it (very generic sales pitch). A few days later she sends an email at 5:20 a.m. about "Hey, following up!" and then another at 6:04 a.m. saying, "Just dropping another message!" What did she think was going to happen in those 44 minutes? I'd be like, "Yes. I need to pay for in-depth traffic info even though my state doesn't have traffic."


----------

